# تقييم الأثر البيئي eia كورس كامل للتحميل



## safety113 (24 مارس 2011)

تقييم الاثر البيئي
*Environmental Impact Assessment*
كورس كامل للتحميل 
من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/vRNVO1Qv/_____EIA.html​


----------



## husscorps (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 مارس 2011)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخي أحمد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (3 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## safety113 (9 أبريل 2011)

*السادة المحترمين*
husscorps

محمد الوكيل
المهندس غسان خليل علوة
ابن الجزيرة
سامح نجيب عبده

شكرا لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Seniorman (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك ونفعك لنا أخي العزيز


----------



## safety113 (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## fraidi (23 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي أحمد


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hadjbakar (18 مارس 2013)

الملف غير موجود وشششششششششششششششششكراااااااااا


----------



## hanymnsor (19 أبريل 2013)

الارتباط غير صالح


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (22 أبريل 2013)

رجاء اعادة رفع الموضوع


----------



## RAAFAT ATTA (24 أبريل 2013)

رد: تقييم الأثر البيئي eia كورس كامل للتحميل الملف غير موجود وشششششششششششششششششكراااااااااا​


----------



## a.biomy (13 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و لكن الملف غير موجود الان


----------



## محمود بعيبش (19 أغسطس 2013)

الملف غير موجود==كيف الحصول عليه


----------



## mohmyousf (26 أغسطس 2013)

thanksss


----------

